# Does anyone use/heard of Strong Point Dog Food?



## nando87 (Sep 2, 2010)

I haven't posted on here in a while, crazy busy with work, but wanted to hear what you guys thought of Strong Point Hi-Pro food? I just started Dozer on this food since i no longer have a Costco card to get the Kirkland food.

They advertise that their Hi-Pro has a new Formula, this is from the label:

INGREDIENTS: ﾠBEEF MEAL, GROUND RICE, MILLET, GROUND SORGHUM, CHICKEN FAT (PRESERVED WITH MIXED TOCOPHEROLS, CITRIC ACID, AND ROSEMARY EXTRACT),ﾠ BEET PULP, LAMB MEAL, FISH MEAL, FLAXSEED, DRIED EGG PRODUCT, BREWERS DRIED YEAST, CHICKEN LIVER FLAVOR,ﾠPlus Quality Vitamins and Minerals.


GUARANTEED ANALYSIS CRUDE PROTEIN MINIMUM 27.0% CRUDE FAT MINIMUM 10.0% CRUDE FIBER MINIMUM 3.5% MOISTURE MAXIMUM 10.0% OMEGA-6 FATTY ACID MINIMUM 2.2% OMEGA-3 FATTY ACID MINIMUM 0.3%


----------



## nando87 (Sep 2, 2010)

No one has any comment on this food?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Its okay, not great by any standard nor is it the worst food out there. I'd rate it along the same lines of Diamond. Beef meal is better than Beef by product and in essence just dehydrated though i personally like to see fresh meats offered in foods, IMO more natural for the dog.. If there are meals i'd rather see some fresh meats mixed with meals to have a more meat based diet.. Rice and Millet are high in the ingredient list so the food is high in grain which is negative, Millet according to some is a good ingredient to have especially for a dog with strong allergies though i don't believe in Millet for dog feed. 

The rest of the ingredients are typical of lower end feeds.. I personally wouldn't recommend it.


----------

